# How do i use a skew?



## RAdams (Mar 28, 2010)

WHAT A ROOKIE QUESTION! 



Right?????


Well I wanna know. I have been told that it works in a very specific manner, but i have recently watched a couple of turning vids and the person in the vids uses the skew much differently than what i was explained. 


How i was told: Toolrest close, and about the same height as for the scraper.. maybe a little lower. Same as all other tools, introduce the bevel first, and ride the bevel as the skew makes a "knife" type cut on the top of the blank...

How i saw it being used: Toolrest further away, and higher like for a scraper. introduced to the wood edge first in a negative rake type situation. 

I am so confused... Seems like the person in the video was maybe doing it wrong? But the person in the video is a pro, so i am confused....


----------



## RAdams (Mar 28, 2010)

I should add that i have dialup internet, so as much as i would appreciate someone making a video of the right way, I could not watch it unless it was less than about two minutes...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 28, 2010)

Some people DO use the skew like a scraper. I suppose the purists cringe when
they see it, but people do it.

As for how to use it .. I really don't know. Everyone says you should master it. Because
they said so. I only pick up my skew when the wood is already ruined and I'm just
turning away whatever is left. It's the only tool I have that is guaranteed to catch
and remove the rest of the wood.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 28, 2010)

I do not know of any good free videos, you can google to see what is available.  Best video I have seen on handling a skew chisel made by Richard Raffan, guess Alan Lancer videos have taken top spot today. 

Found just playing around on scrap wood taught me more than any book or video. Depending upon cut trying to make can dictate height of tool rest, and how far away from work tool rest is.  So find some scrap wood and have at it.


----------



## snowman56 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ed has a good one on you tube


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 28, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> It's the only tool I have that is guaranteed to catch
> and remove the rest of the wood.



Had to laugh at that one, because it was the same for me as well! That or if I wanted a spiral pattern down the length of the barrel.  I can use it, but not sure pf proper 'skew etticate' either. I only use it for some finish cuts.


----------



## jeffnreno (Mar 28, 2010)

I use skew all the time in turning - The one I use is 1/2 sorby that has an oval body.
I find that with this shape it slides across the tool rest much easier than the squared body.

I use the skew 2 ways - 
First with the tool rest a little below center and then ride the bevel down from the top of the blank until it begins cutting and then you can make a cut all the way across the blank.
This makes a nice smooth efficient cut.

Second - I put the tool rest a little lower and use it point down and use a scraping cut across the blank.

I'm not sure how I decide to use either cut but probably use the first method the most.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 28, 2010)

Ron,
The light went on for me after watching Ed Davidson's (yoyospin) video.
Ed Brown (edforcopies) has a good video also!

Still not my favorite tool though, even being ABLE to use it.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 28, 2010)

I also only use a skew from start to finish--on how to use it--I really don't know the right way. It's just what I learned with and the only one that left me with a good finish that I liked. Practice-practice -practice and make sure it is sharp. I do have the tool rest close and a little below center.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 28, 2010)

Skew Shmew...I use it like a scraper. I will eventually try to learn the "proper" way of using it, but for now, as long as it is removing material like I want it to...it's all good!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 28, 2010)

When using a skew he goal is to get ribbons, not dust.  Think of skinning an apple with a knife.  If you angle the blade just right to get under the skin you can rotate the apple and cut a long ribbon of skin.  If you present the blade perpendicular to the skin and scrape the skin off you will end up with a pile of mush.  The skew is a knife and you want to peel the wood away.  If you present it like a scrapper you will get sawdust.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 28, 2010)

ROOKIETURNER said:


> Skew Shmew...I use it like a scraper. I will eventually try to learn the "proper" way of using it, but for now, as long as it is removing material like I want it to...it's all good!!!



When all is said and done, that about sums it up!!?


----------



## cnccutter (Mar 28, 2010)

Ron... we all have rookie questions ... some more than others 

the skew is a great tool for us pen turners. the physics of the cutting action of a skew verses a gouge is totally different. the gouge "even very sharp" pushes into the axis of the mandrel. as we all know the mandrel is the weak links in our fun. just a little pressure makes it go all wonky and then the fun begins. with the skew on the other hand, it directs the cutting pressure into the head or tail stock. this minimizes the deflection in the mandrel and we can get a truer turning.

I will say the skew is the trickiest to get the hang of. It took me many a hour at the lathe to finally... mostly....get a great cut.

as far as the " proper" way to use the skew, I have seen it used for everything from a shear cut to a scraping. 

keep your tip up... and keep practicing.

Erik


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 28, 2010)

*skew*

I also learned of of Ed's videos (thanks Ed!).  It is a very useful tool.  Besides pens, I use mine for coffee scoops, bird houses, bowls, small tennons, beads and sometimes as a parting tool if the waste area is small.  I probably use it more than any other tool.  Just like all the other tools, you have to practice.  

Start w/ free wood and turn it round first then pick up the skew.  It is easier to learn if you start round instead of square.  Watch the videos just before you try it....then watch again after the catch.  Focus on technique and use deliberate motions.  One of the best peices of advice I received was to present the tool with confidence to prevent catches.  Not agression, just deliberate.  

After you can do even cuts when the blank is started round, you can move on to blanks that are not round to start with.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 28, 2010)

I am with Charlie! I can remove LOTS of material with the skew, and scare the bejeebus out of myself when it happens! 

Just thought i would ask and see if it was a "Right way" or a "My way" kind of deal! Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 28, 2010)

cnccutter said:


> the skew is a great tool for us pen turners. the physics of the cutting action of a skew verses a gouge is totally different. the gouge "even very sharp" pushes into the axis of the mandrel.



just to clarify, this is not how I use my roughing gouge (at least after I've
'hogged' the blank.)
When I use the edges of the gouge, I am riding the bevel toward the head
or tailstock. Shearing cuts. In fact, the angle presented to the wood is
no different than what I see when people use a skew, although perhaps
not quite the same angle depending on how the skew is sharpened.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 28, 2010)

If you can peel a carrot, you can use a skew. 

Put a short piece of a latge carrot between centers. With the lathe OFF, make a peeling cut as shown in the photo. Now turn the lathe ON and do the same thing. You have just learned how to use a skew. Now do it with a piece of wood.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 28, 2010)

Come on Russ. I was gonna eat that!:biggrin:



On a serious note, that makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks!


----------



## JimB (Mar 28, 2010)

Russ, that is the best explanation I have ever seen on the skew.


----------



## glen r (Mar 28, 2010)

I've also learned that wearing a glove on my left hand prevents the nicks and cuts I used to get from the end of the skew.  Most of these were the result of my carelessness but still produced allot of blood.  Using the glove also enables me to slide across the tool rest much easier and less catches.  I use the skew allot when finishing because I can get a better/smoother finish with it than any other tool.


----------



## JimB (Mar 28, 2010)

glen r said:


> I've also learned that wearing a glove on my left hand prevents the nicks and cuts I used to get from the end of the skew. Most of these were the result of my carelessness but still produced allot of blood. Using the glove also enables me to slide across the tool rest much easier and less catches. I use the skew allot when finishing because I can get a better/smoother finish with it than any other tool.


 
Glen - I am not a skew expert but I would say if this is happening then you are doing something wrong. Although catches can happen with any tool they should not be happening much and shouldn't be resulting in you getting cut. My best guess ( and it is only aguess) is there are two possibilities. Either you are not riding the bevel and cutting to deep or you are cutting with the top half of the skew and the long point is catching. You can see in Russ' picture he is cutting the carrot just below the center of the cutting edge of the skew. This is to (help) prevent a catch. OK, third possibility is how you are holding the skew that your hand is in a position to get cut.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 28, 2010)

Russ, that is a wonderful description.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 28, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> Ron,
> The light went on for me after watching Ed Davidson's (yoyospin) video.
> Ed Brown (edforcopies) has a good video also!
> 
> Still not my favorite tool though, even being ABLE to use it.




This is a great comparison!!  You know Ed D and I use the same tool very differently.  Who's RIGHT???  Both of us make a tolerable pen, so perhaps BOTH of us are correct.

Use what WORKS for YOU!!  View everyone, try everything--USE what WORKS!! 

If you are getting "ribbons", look at what you are doing and repeat it regularly!!!  If you are making sand (from resins), try a different approach, you are NOT cutting with this CUTTING tool!!


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 28, 2010)

RussFairfield said:


> If you can peel a carrot, you can use a skew.
> 
> Put a short piece of a latge carrot between centers. With the lathe OFF, make a peeling cut as shown in the photo. Now turn the lathe ON and do the same thing. You have just learned how to use a skew. Now do it with a piece of wood.


 

Now in the picture you are using a round skew. I have a flat skew. Is there any difference in technique?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 28, 2010)

Russ is also using the "long end" up, it can be used either up or down, I prefer down.  BUT, his analogy is GREAT!!!!

The difference between an oval skew and a square one is how it rides your tool rest.  The square will get caught on "nicks" in the tool rest more readily than an oval skew.

Both tools work GREAT if the tool rest is perfect!! (They can be sanded or filed, if they get nicks)


----------



## JimB (Mar 28, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Russ is also using the "long end" up, it can be used either up or down, I prefer down. BUT, his analogy is GREAT!!!!
> 
> The difference between an oval skew and a square one is how it rides your tool rest. The square will get caught on "nicks" in the tool rest more readily than an oval skew.
> 
> Both tools work GREAT if the tool rest is perfect!! (They can be sanded or filed, if they get nicks)


 
Ed - some of the experienced turners in our local club recommend taking the square skew to the belt sander and rounding over the edges where the skew touches the tool rest to avoid it getting caught in the nicks on the rest. Don't round over the whole tool as you still want flat surfaces when you use the tool in a "partining tool" position. Just round the corners a bit.


----------



## PaulSF (Mar 28, 2010)

The key for me was to understand that there are three parts to the cutting blade of the skew, and I should only be using one of those three.  There is a point, then the length of the cutting blade, and then another point at the other end. Don't use the points.  Use the middle of the cutting blade between the two points.  I saw that in a youtube video, and a light went on for me.  I get much better results now by avoiding the use of the points.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 28, 2010)

ROOKIETURNER said:


> Now in the picture you are using a round skew. I have a flat skew. Is there any difference in technique?



Second what Jim said!   Take the skew to the belt sander or other powered sander and put a radius on the narrow side of the tool.  You can put the radius on both narrow sides (top and bottom), but the top side isn't really necessary.


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a rectangle shapped skew and use the points quite often. That is why they put the bevels on narrow edges or at least that is what I was taught. That might not work with an oval skew.

Chuckie



PaulSF said:


> The key for me was to understand that there are three parts to the cutting blade of the skew, and I should only be using one of those three. There is a point, then the length of the cutting blade, and then another point at the other end. Don't use the points. Use the middle of the cutting blade between the two points. I saw that in a youtube video, and a light went on for me. I get much better results now by avoiding the use of the points.


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was told that if you used a black magic marker and blacked out the area in the middle,then aimed at that you would avoid catches.

  I did that,and greatly improved.

  But then I got a pen-sized Sorby Spindlemaster,and since then I haven't touched the skew.I just like how it shreds ribbons off super clean,never gouges or catches,and I can easily keep it sharpened by lapping the flat side on a diamond honing plate.I just love it.I'd like to get the full-sized one now If I graduate to turning bigger stuff.

  Steve
  San Diego


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats a skew??  Oh I know it's that silly looking tool that never works right  except for making beads :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey. I have a carrot!!! Time to practice!!!

That was an excellent explanation! Thanks to everyone for the awesome discussion! I am not near as scared of the skew now!!


----------



## snowman56 (Mar 28, 2010)

Skew
Paint scraper can opener anyone else have a good use for this tool??


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 29, 2010)

To answer some of the skew questions.

Sharp is the only thing that matters. Everything else is a personal preference. It can have an oval, round, or rectangular shank, the cutting edge can be at any angle, straight or curved, and the bevel can be flat, concave, or convex. They all cut wood when they are sharp. 

You can use it toe up or toe down. They cut the same. The only difference is in how you have to hold the tool to hold in on the tool-rest, slide along on the bnevel, and present the cutting edge to the wood. Which you do for turning a pen is personal preference. 

The edges on a rectangular shank have to be rounded because a rounded edge will slide on the tool rest and a sharp corner won't. We can argue whether only one edge is rounded, or whether you just break the corners and leave a flat spot or totally round it. Which you do is a personal preference.

The tool rest has to be smooth for any tool you use, because they slide on a smooth surface better than one that has nicks in it.

We use the skew because it leaves the best surface on the wood of any tool we can use. That relates to less sanding and starting with a finer grit. You are doing something wrong if you can get a better surface from another tool.


----------



## gmreeves (Mar 29, 2010)

The carrot analogy is hilarious but effective.  Alos notice the area of the knife that is making contact with the carrot.  I only use the skew like a scraper when making pens but I have used it on other turning projects and enjoyed it.  It seems when I start to use it on smaller diameter pieces like pens, I'm not as "good."  I say that in quotes because I am new to this lathe thing and can't expect to be at such an early start.  I guess the keyword is practive.


----------



## GregHaugen (Mar 29, 2010)

Skews are one of my favorite tools, especially for pens.  I look at them as a "multi-task" tool.  There are several ways they can be used.  As Russ said, Sharp matters-everything is personal preference.  If you want to use a pink polka-dot whatever shaped skew-as long as it's sharp it will be fine.  :biggrin:  A sharp skew is a happy skew.  I like to have a gouge and a skew (prefer 1/2" or 5/8"-but again-that's preference) for turning pens.  Depending on the material and possibly grain the gouge and skew will be the roughing and shaping options.  Some materials will respond well to a planing cut and some are touchy.  Options are a good thing.  "Finishing" tool is a skew in a negative rake approach.  Multi-tasking tool.  I say use a tool any way that works.  Remember, options are a good thing.  The more options you have the bigger arsenal you'll have to use.

Below is a link to a youtube video with Barry Gross turning a pen.  The technique I use for most pens is his technique.  I do use the skew with either the toe up or down.  I find I use it more often down for pens, maybe it's better visibility. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzYu_rEmsPc

Hope that helps.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 29, 2010)

RussFairfield said:


> You are doing something wrong if you can get a better surface from another tool.



.. I thought that was a given. :tongue:

But .. I'm quicker and more confident with a roughing gouge and I get a
good finish. And I certainly spend a lot less time than I would with a skew.

Sort of like pitching sidearm .. is it correct? 
Probably not. 
Will it work? 
yes.


----------



## glen r (Mar 29, 2010)

I have to clarify one thing.  I was not get cuts because of catches and kickbacks but was getting them when carelessly cleaning the cuttings off the end of the skew.  I use the skew almost exclusively for finishing, without catches, and use the glove for my protection.  My health sometimes makes me a little unsteady and this helps.  I have no problems when the skew is on the rest.


----------



## drGeek (Apr 2, 2010)

Russ,
Your explanation is the best I have ever seen for using a skew!!!
Your website is great!
Thanks,
jeff


----------



## elody21 (Apr 3, 2010)

RAdams said:


> WHAT A ROOKIE QUESTION!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very carefully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizz (Apr 3, 2010)

Scrape it... Skew it... Cut it..... it's all good and fun.  The only tool outside a roughing gouge I used in high school.


----------



## n5zkz (Apr 3, 2010)

*some good info here*

I like the use of the carrot!
I use both ways, but the "peeling carrot" works the best. I have a sorby mini oval skew, sorby chisels rock!

as for me, the proper way to use a tool is the way that SAFELY works for you.
if you watch me working you would think "what is this clown doing?!?" with some of my techniques, but they work for me. most importantly they work for me SAFELY and provide good results, and yet there some things that make me want to pull hairs over!

In short, practice, practice practice, and when you are tired of practicing, practice some more. that's the best way to develop your technique.
and remember safety, more accidents happen when a person gets comfortable with doing something.


----------

